# Geneva WMT 6/25



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys I usually don't ask for help, however I'll be out of my element on a boat for The Walleye Madness Tournament. I have a lot of respect for my fellow OGFers Any info over this next week would be greatly appreciated. Anyone else doing this tourny?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

TheShoreman said:


> Hey guys I usually don't ask for help, however I'll be out of my element on a boat for The Walleye Madness Tournament. I have a lot of respect for my fellow OGFers Any info over this next week would be greatly appreciated. Anyone else doing this tourny?


Tournaments a good time . Last year we placed thirteenth. Start is pretty wild you float out side harbor and get in line by your number. Then big send off. Dipseys with harnesses were good for us. If you could pre fish it would help. Bottom line have fun!


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

slashbait said:


> Tournaments a good time . Last year we placed thirteenth. Start is pretty wild you float out side harbor and get in line by your number. Then big send off. Dipseys with harnesses were good for us. If you could pre fish it would help. Bottom line have fun!


I'll be out Friday afternoon "scouting"


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

We did it last year. We ended up with the big fish. It was my first tournament. Very well run compared to others I fished in later.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

You can watch previous years videos on walleyemadness.net, winners explain how they got their fish. Its one of the best run clubs in the state. They give away sponsored product too which is nice
On a side note they have live streaming weigh ins at the tournaments which is nice for friends and family at home


----------

